# Office 365 >  >  Excel Lagging (2016)

## OGF

Hi,

Has anyone experienced lots of performance issues with the excel 2016 version?

For example, one of my charts (area charts) really lags when ever I select it; It goes into a non responding state for 3-5 seconds then finally selects all the data points. I know some people will tell me that I have too many data points. It is only about 3000, but the fact of the matter is.. I currently run excel 2013 on my Surace Pro 3 and open up the same file and the chart has no issues at all. 0 lag. (mind you the one I have 2016 installed on is a gaming desktop).

I did try to uninstall and reinstall completely as well. Experiencing the same issues. If it excel doesnt go into "not responding mode" it will just take forever to select the data and the program just freezes.

----------

